# Simatic Multi Panel 8" Touch



## Studiologe (18 November 2010)

Hallo again,
ich habe an mein bestehendes Projekt
CPU S7-300: 6ES7-315-2AG10-0AB0
Inputs: 6ES7-321-1BH01-0AA0    (Rueckwandbus)
Outputs: 6ES7-322-1BH01-0AA0    (Rueckwandbus)
noch ein HMI
Simatic Multi Panel 8" Touch 6AV6 643-0CB01-1AX0
via Profibus angeschlossen.
Die Frage ist nun, wie ich mich damit verbinden kann.
Die CPU programmeire ich ueber einen IBH Link S7 ueber die MPI Schnittstelle der CPU selbst. damit kein Problem so weit.

An der DP-SS der CPU habe ich einen Profibus-stecker, welcher 2 9-Pol Buchsen hat. Die eine Seite verbindet sich an die CPU und die andere Seite steht hervor. Ist dieser Stecker dafuer vorgesehen,, dass ich mich darueber mit meinem IBH Link auf den Profibus verbinde und dann mein WinCC Flexible Project ins HMI downloade?

Ich habe die PC/PG Schnittstelle im Simatic Manager auf IBH(Profibus) umgestellt, jedoch bekomme ich keine Verbindung mit dem HMI, obwohl ich hier auf Transfer gestellt habe.

Im HMI (Systemsteuerung habe ich die Adresse des Profibusses auf 3, wie im Simatic manager gestellt).
Ebenso habe ich im HMI unter Verbindungen die Simatic 300 Station angegeben. Ist das HMI dann der einzige Master am Bus, oder ist die CPU auch master??

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen koennte, oder wie ich mich am besten verbinden koennte??

Im Anhang noch screenshots von der HW konfig und dem Netpro.

Dankeschoen!


----------



## Paule (18 November 2010)

Du musst direkt am Panel auch noch die Profibusadresse einstellen.
Controll Panel > Transfer
Und anschließend das Panel noch mal frisch booten (kurz Spannungslos machen)


----------



## Studiologe (18 November 2010)

Hi Paule
und danke fuer die schnelle Antwort!
Also die Addresse im HMI ist eingestellt und habe das Panel auch neu gestartet. Es kommt aber immer noch die im Screenshot angezeigte Fehlermeldung, dass ich ein Bediengeraet fuer den Transfer auswaehlen muss...

Danach verschwindet die Transfer schaltflaeche und ich muss WinCCFlexible schliessen und neu starten damit diese wieder auftaucht.

Eine Idee, wo es (ausser am Benutzer) liegen koennte 

Danke


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 November 2010)

Studiologe schrieb:


> ...jedoch bekomme ich keine Verbindung mit dem HMI, obwohl ich hier auf Transfer gestellt habe...


Unter den Transfer-Einstellungen ist auch Profibus eingestellt?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 November 2010)

Kannst du mit erreichbare Teilnehmer das Panel "sehen" ?


----------



## paula23 (19 November 2010)

Lade doch alternativ über Ethernet, am Panel.

Hast du auch eine saubere Profibus Verbindung, Kabel, Stecker, Widerstand ?

Servus.


----------



## Studiologe (19 November 2010)

Guten morgen zusammen!
Vielen vielen Dank fuer all die Hinweise, leider geht es noch nicht 
Profibus ist am HMI eingestellt unter Transfer -> Channel 2 -> MPI\Profibus und Adresse ist die 3. Der Transfer-Modus wurde aktiviert und am HMI steht die Meldung "Connecting to host..." an, also das HMI wartet auf Verbindung.

In den angehaengten Bildern kann man den Harware Aufbau sehen und wie die CPU mit dem Touch Panel verbunden ist. An beiden Profibus-Steckern ist der Widerstand eingeschaltet.
Bei dem Stecker an der CPU ist das Kabel an der Stelle verbunden, wo der Pfeil nach aussen zeigt (also ausgehende Verbindung??)
am HMI ist das Kabel an der Stelle verbunden, wo der Pfeil nach innen zeigt (also eingehende Verbindung??).

Unter erreichbare Teilnehmer wird mir das Panel nicht angezeigt.
Zum Programmierend er CPU verbinde ich den IBH Adapter immer mit der MPI Schnittstelle der CPU.
Bin ich an der MPI-SS so leuchtet die SYS LED am IBH-Link und die COM LED blinkt.

Verbinde ich mich mit dem IBH-Link auf den Profibus-Stecker wie im angehaengten Bild zu sehen, leuchtet lediglich die SYS LED. Die COM LED leuchtet er nach einem Spannungs-Reset, blinkt dann aber nicht, sondern leuchtet dauerhaft. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob der IBH-Link auf den Profibus-Stecker gesteckt wird, oder direkt an der CPU und der Profibus-Stecker im IBH-Link (also umgekehrt wie im Bild)

Da ich das Geraet auch nicht unter erreichbare Teilnehmer sehen kann, gehe ich von einer Fehlkonfiguration aus, weiss allerdings nicht wo 
Es ist wahrscheinlich etwas ganz simples, da ich Anfaenger bin und ohne ledigliches Training an diesem Equipment bastle.

Wie muss ich mich mit dem Geraet verbinden, um das Touchpanel zu programmieren?
MPI an der CPU oder DP am gleichen Stecker wie im Bild?
Sind die Kabel an den Steckern richtig aufgelegt?

Das HMI funktioniert, es ist ein Gebrauchtgeraet und der Vorbesitzer war ja schliesslich auch in der Lage, sein Projekt aufzuspielen (ist noch vorhanden).

Ich hoffe diese Infos helfen weiter, dass wir da eine Loesung fuer finden.

Gruss,
Studi


----------



## paula23 (19 November 2010)

Wieso benutzt du bei dem Stecker "CPU" den Pfeil nach drausen, ist doch für eine weiterführende Verbindung. 

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das hier den Unterschied macht, aber der Stecker für die "CPU" ist nicht richtig angeschlossen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 November 2010)

paula23 schrieb:


> Wieso benutzt du bei dem Stecker "CPU" den Pfeil nach drausen, ist doch für eine weiterführende Verbindung.
> 
> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das hier den Unterschied macht, aber der Stecker für die "CPU" ist nicht richtig angeschlossen.



Wie Paula schon schreibt, bitte den Stecker mal richtig anklemmen....das hilft!


----------



## Blockmove (19 November 2010)

paula23 schrieb:


> Wieso benutzt du bei dem Stecker "CPU" den Pfeil nach drausen, ist doch für eine weiterführende Verbindung.
> 
> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das hier den Unterschied macht, aber der Stecker für die "CPU" ist nicht richtig angeschlossen.


 
Bei den meisten Profibus-Steckern macht es einen Unterschied.
Die Terminierung ist damit nämlich nicht aktiv.
Du an der CPU und am Panel den Anschluss für die eingehende Verbindung anschliessen.
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Studiologe (19 November 2010)

Hallo !
Also habe den Stecekr mal richtig verdrahtet, hat aber leider nicht weiter geholfen. Kann immer noch nicht den Transfer starten 

In den folgenden Bildern kann man deutlich den Transfer Bildschirm erkennen. Nachdem ich auf Transfer starten klicke kommt immer die Fehlermeldung.
Kann es sein, das mein Geraet in einer Liste in dem grossen weissen Feld des Transfer Dialoges eingeblendet und angewaehlt werden muss?

Wenn ja, woran kann es liegen,. dass das hier nicht angezeigt wird?

Gruss,
Studi


----------



## paula23 (19 November 2010)

Schau mal so muss das aussehen, aber ich weiss noch nicht so genau wa du falsch machst!


----------



## paula23 (19 November 2010)

paula23 schrieb:


> Schau mal so muss das aussehen, aber ich weiss noch nicht so genau wa du falsch machst!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 12210



...........................

Hast du das Projekt offen ???


----------



## Studiologe (19 November 2010)

Ja Projekt ist offen, das Panel taucht aber nicht in der Liste auf...

Mein Panel ist auch nur in dem Netpro nicht im HW manager.muss das da auch auftauchen? Wenn ja, wie bekomme ich das in den HW manager?

siehe anhang


----------



## paula23 (20 November 2010)

Das ist ok so. Handelt es sich um ein integriertes Projekt ?


----------



## netmaster (20 November 2010)

Was ist unter PG/PC Schnittstelle eingestellt?
Am besten wieder einen Screenshort machen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 November 2010)

Versuche doch mal das Projekt, nur aus flexibel per Ethernet zu übertragen.
Dann ist es egal ob es intregiert ist oder nicht.


----------



## Studiologe (22 November 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe es mal probiert via Ethernet zu uebertragen. Hat aber leider auch nicht geklappt. Ich kann das Geraet zwar pingen, aber ne Verbindung kommt nicht zu Stande.
IP-Adresse ist richtig eingestellt und der Transfer-Modus fuer Verbindung ueber Ethernet ist auch aktiviert. Zur Verbindung wurde ein Cross-over Kabel verwendet. Ping hat ja wie gesagt funktioniert.
Und das Geraet taucht immer noch nicht in der Liste im Transfer-Dialog auf.
Ich bin blutiger Anfaenger mit der ganzen Geschichte und ich denke das es echt nur eine Kleinigkeit ist, die wir hier uebersehen. Etwas was fuer euch selbstverstaendlich erscheint.

Irgendwelche Ideen?
Im Anhang ist mal das archivierte Projekt, falls jemand Zeit und Lust findet einen kurzen Blick hinein zu werfen.

Danke


----------



## paula23 (22 November 2010)

Schau mal bei deinen Verbindungen im WinCC Flex, wenn du im NetPro alles Projektierst, muss die Verbindung bei Aktiv auf AUS stehen. (habs nur auf Englisch aber so irgendwie muss es sein.

Aber da passt etwas nicht, ich schaue nochmal.


----------



## paula23 (22 November 2010)

Ich habe mal dein Panel entfernt, und ein neues eingefügt.

Anhang anzeigen S7_own2.zip


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 November 2010)

Wenn ich mir dein Bildchen in Beitrag #18 ansehe, hast du den Übertragungsmodus
nicht auf Ethernet eingestellt. Das musst du schon machen.
Dann kannst du die IP Adresse des Gerätes eingeben und dann 
müsste es auch funktionieren.


----------



## Studiologe (22 November 2010)

Der Screenshot ist ein alter screenshot den ich nur nochmal angehaengt habe um zu zeigen, dass ich dort kein Geraet auswaehlen kann.
Uebertragungsmodus ist auf ethernet eingestellt gewesen hat aber dennoch nicht funktioniert...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 November 2010)

hast du den die IP eingegeben bei dem Bild?


----------



## Studiologe (22 November 2010)

Ja IP hbae ich eingegeben,
es kam aber wieder die folgende Fehlermeldung, da ich nicht in der lage war ein Geraet in der lIste zu waehlen..

Noch andere ideen, ich denke es ist etwas mit der konfiguration nicht in ordnung


----------



## MSB (22 November 2010)

Also ich hab ja Flex 2008 SP2, du scheinbar SP1.

Beim Öffnen hat mit Flex mitgeteilt, das es den Bediengerätetyp von V1.1.1 nach V1.1.3 konvertiert hat.
Das heißt, das die Version des Bediengerätes welches du ausgewählt hast zu 2008 ohne SP passt,
und der Transfer deshalb nicht möglich ist.

Du musst nun also mit der rechten Maustaste auf dein Bediengerät im Projektbaum klicken,
"Bediengerätetyp ändern" wählen, und als Version im sich öffnenden Fenster unten rechts V1.1.2 anwählen.

Wenn du das gemacht hast, probierst du nochmal den Transfer.

Bin mir jetzt nur in einem Punkt nich sicher, weil bei SP2 der Button Transfer in dem Fall ausgegraut ist, und sich somit gar nicht betätigen lässt.
War aber vielleicht beim SP1 noch anders.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Studiologe (27 November 2010)

Das hat geholfen, anscheinend war nur die version falsch gesetzt.
komisch ist nur das darueber aber auc nichts in der Hilfe zu der Fehlermeldung zu finden ist. 
Ich bin jetzt in der Lage ueber Ethernet aufs Panel zu uebertragen.

Ich wuerde aber gerne das ganze ueber Profibus laden, dann muesste ich wenigstens nicht immer die Netzwerkkabel umstecken...

Wenn ich das ueber Profibus machen moechte, muss ich dann den IBH-Link zuerst auf den DP-Anschluss an der CPU stecken und dann oben drauf den Profibus-Stecker, oder kann ich es auch andersherum anstecken?
Dann muesste ich ja nur noch im Simatic Manager die Programmierschnitstelle PG/PC auf IBH(Profibus) stellen und gut ist, richtig?

Studi


----------



## PN/DP (27 November 2010)

Studiologe schrieb:


> Wenn ich das ueber Profibus machen moechte, muss ich dann den IBH-Link zuerst auf den DP-Anschluss an der CPU stecken und dann oben drauf den Profibus-Stecker, oder kann ich es auch andersherum anstecken?


Elektrisch ist es egal, welcher Stecker zuerst auf der CPU steckt. Üblicherweise steckt man aber zuerst das Profibuskabel auf die CPU und obendrauf den Programmieradapter. Dann kann man den Programmieradapter auch mal abziehen ohne den Profibus zu unterbrechen. Also genau so wie auf Deinem Foto 4 im Beitrag #7









Studiologe schrieb:


> Dann muesste ich ja nur noch im Simatic Manager die Programmierschnitstelle PG/PC auf IBH(Profibus) stellen und gut ist, richtig?


Richtig.

Harald


----------

